# Hitachi CW40 Schroll Saw: No dust blower...



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

It looks like the bellows in my Hitachi CW40 scroll saw has gone bad. Without taking it apart I don't know if it's bad or plugged. I have found a parts breakdown. But the saw has been discontinued and I don't think I'll be able to get a replacement from Hitachi.

Is anybody aware of a source for replacement parts. Here is the PDF parts breakdown: "http://www.m-and-d.com/pdfs/Hitachi/CW40%20BD.pdf" The Hitachi PN for the bellows is 0DF6. Does some other company make an identical saw with there name on it?


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

It looks like I have answered my own question… The Porter-Cable Model #: PCB370SS 16" scroll saw has the exact same parts breakdown with the same PN. Now to find a source of supply.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Randy,a small aquarium air pump is usually the cheapest alternative to a broken scroll saw blower,get a good one for under $25 (plus some air hose) and you are back in business.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

You can still get all the parts for the CW - 40, except the circuit board. I own one myself, and have for several years. Go to eraplacementparts/hitachi tools, can find the scroll saw listed, & the complete parts schematic with numbers. Parts can be ordered right from the site. And no, the saw is no longer made, but, parts are still available.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have tried all sorts of ways to blow the sawdust off the cut line and finally, I just have a small fan setting next to the saw blowing the sawdust away.


----------

